# Ralink Wireless Card Does Not Exist? Help Please



## CharlotteJay (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi Everyone, New to the forum and having a lot of issues with my Ralink USB adapter. I have a black icon that says "Ralink does not exist" in my taskbar. I have uninstalled and reinstalled the driver already with no luck. Also tried removing the adapter and plugging it back in, all with no luck. I see it present in my device manager with a yellow exclamation mark on it. It has previously been running fine with no issues. I am running a Dell tower with XP on it and the latest SP.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

whats the exact model of the ralink - if you right click on the device and properties - any error codes


----------



## CharlotteJay (Jan 3, 2012)

802.11n USB wireless LAN card

It's showing error code 10-This device cannot start


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

that error code means 


> The device has no drivers installed on your computer, or the drivers are configured incorrectly


any more info on the device -thats quite a generic model - like saying a "red hatchback petrol car"
if not 
try this 
right click on the device with a yellow!
Properties
Click on the Details Tab
Under Property - drop down 
Select hardware ids
Right click and select all.
Then right click again and select copy.
Copy and paste that here.

The Hardware ID's. VEN & DEV. Look them up here.
http://www.pcidatabase.com/


----------



## CharlotteJay (Jan 3, 2012)

Ooops sorry. I'm a noob lol

USBWid_148f&Pid_5370&Rev_0101
USBWid_148f&Pid_5370


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thats showing as a RT2870
Chip Number:	Ralink RT2870
Chip Description:	802.11n USB Wireless LAN Card
http://www.ralinktech.com/en/04_support/support.php?sn=500

the top device is listed as a RT2870 - so click on that - supply name and email and it should download the driver and install - supports 
Windows 98, Windows ME, Windows 2000, Windows XP, Windows Vista and Windows 7 from the spec


----------



## CharlotteJay (Jan 3, 2012)

Ok I had to run and find an ethernet cable to do that. Reinstalled the new driver, restarted and still have the same issue with the same code


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

from device manager right click and remove the device - restart windows and see if it finds new hardware and then re-installs the driver


----------

